# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Старая "Косынка" из Windows XP. Запуск в других Widows

## vovchicnn

Всё началось с того, что девушка, работающая на Windows Server 2008 попросила Косынку, там вообще её нет, желательно старенькую, она более приятная. Вот выдернул из Window XP саму игру и библиотеку DLL. Потом девчонки и на семёрку попросили сделать...

Всё в архивчике...

----------

Aleksandr_OK (03.01.2018)

----------

